# Defensively used your gun??



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I checked, maybe over looked it, but haven't found a thread so far of situations where anyone has ever had to actually use their guns for defensive purposes. I know personally I have loaded a gun as a precaution, but have yet to be put in the situation to defensively aim or fire one. Anyone ever been there?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

This is not a topic most folks like to discuss in an open forum. You may not get much of a response here.

WM


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I have never had to fire a shot, but I have had to break leather a few times. All but once was on the job though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ONly 1 member has, to my knowledge. Hal8000. he has a magazine article about it.

Someone reposted the link to it in the past week. I think it was JS - if he sees this thread, he can give it to U - or U can PM about it. I think it was JS...

Hal is active here, but he goes thru spells where he is busy. I don't think he's been on in the past month.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

There has been many times I have unholstered my pistol during the course of work and I have unholstered once while not at work. I have never had to pull the trigger, but I have smashed the butt of the magazine into someone face. That was quite effective.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I just pray that it would not happen to that extent of shooting another human being...and having to pay for it later.

But good thing there are artilcles like these to prepare you:
http://crewscustom.com/mediatac.htm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> I just pray that it would not happen to that extent of shooting another human being...and having to pay for it later.
> 
> But good thing there are artilcles like these to prepare you:
> http://crewscustom.com/mediatac.htm


Interesting article


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Twice outside of work. One time caught a guy just as he got my front door open at 3AM. Another time I was on my way home from work and a guy with large amounts of road rage tried to bust my car window and was swinging a bowie knife at it (yes, I was inside the car at the time, obviously). Never have fired a shot at anyone, which I am glad for.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I only hat to aim it at someone once, where I was not at work.

I came home from a session at the indoor range, and it was quite late already (11:30PM). In the trainstation, there was a stupid enough idiot, who then came to me, took out his knife, and said, that I should now really give him my backpack, the guncase I was also carrying (he didn't know, that it actually was a guncase), and my wallet and Mobile Phone.

Things went quite fast from that point. It took like 1/10th of a second, and he faced the muzzle of my Taurus PT92, which I had holstered after the shooting session.

I then ordered him to drop that knife, and led him to the police station about 400 Meters away.

I never saw that many ppl looking at me, like they never saw a gun.

Long story, short end --> He went to prison for 5 years, as this wasn't the first crime he comitted.


All the other times, I had to rely on a gun, was at work, and mostly with a precision rifle, at a larger distance. There are times, where I had to shoot to save lives, and trust me, it's really hard to do so, sometimes. But that's not what we need to talk about ;-)

regards

Reaper


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I assume you are a LEO.? It was good you were armed. Coulda saved your life. It also sounds like your a Sniper/Marksman on a S.W.A.T..? I did that in the Air Force but never had to pull that rigger on anyone.



Reaper said:


> Well, I only hat to aim it at someone once, where I was not at work.
> 
> I came home from a session at the indoor range, and it was quite late already (11:30PM). In the trainstation, there was a stupid enough idiot, who then came to me, took out his knife, and said, that I should now really give him my backpack, the guncase I was also carrying (he didn't know, that it actually was a guncase), and my wallet and Mobile Phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, I am LEO, and there only as a Sniper.

Switzerland is not as large as the US, and therefor, the crimes that are conducted, concentrate a little. I could even be called to go to the other end of the country, and as I could drive with sirens and all, I would take no more than 2 hours. But usually, this is done by helicopter.

The shots I had to perform, were really last resort, and if a criminal is really out of control, and too dangerous, you have to stop him. (Not necessarily kill him tho)

The part with pulling the triggeris quite easy. The hard thing is then to see, what happens where the bullet hits it's target, as you can't look away.

I always hope, that they can negotiate to solve the incident, and that works most of the time.

regards

Reaper


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Thankfully, no. And hopefully never have to.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

as a civilian twice.

AFS


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

I've used firearms in the military more times than I can conciously remember. As a civilian only a few.

Your a changed man after your first, you feel spiritual and enlightened.
After your second and third, you feel powerful, like a badass.
But as the body count goes up, you slowly lose grip on your sanity.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

In 1934 when I was eight, I was threatened by these vicious rabbits and took care of the problem.










:smt083 :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, OJ, I'll bet you were scared there :smt082


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Wow, OJ, I'll bet you were scared there :smt082


Yep - you can easily see the cold fear in my eyes:smt083

As well as my tightly clenched teeth being covered up by that forced smile to please my dad - the photographer.

:smt1099


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I had to pull it once, I was driving home from a friends house one night it was probably 2:30 3:00am. I was on a main road. I was in the center lane of a 6 lane road (3 one way 3 the other way) and I heard some cars with there bass hitting really loud behind me. All of a sudden it stopped, and i looked in my review mirror and could see someone getting out of the car behind me. Thinking nothing was going to happen, a scond later the other car pulled in fron of me, and 3 guys got out, one approached my window with a bat, at this instant i pulled my XD out and put it right in his face he told everyone to back off, and they drove off, I got license plates, and a couple of descriptions of the BG, called the cops gave them a statement, they havnt been caught yet, but. Thats the closest I have ever came to self defense


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

One weekend I had to come back home from College because my folks where out of town and my little brother had a dance that he didn't want to miss. Go figure I forget my safe keys back at the dorms but didn't think to much of it since I had my gf to keep me company. Well lucky my mom's handgun was still where I put it because as luck has it someone tried to break into the house. Talk about catching you with you jeans down. You would of thought that I was caught by the parents for as fast as I got dressed and had the gun out.
Dumb peeping tom (at least thats what I belive he was) stayed around long enough for me to make a trip around the house. To find him at the back door trying to work the handle. One look down my barrel though and he was running like there was a track marthon taking place.
Just glade I didn't have to pull the trigger. That would of been a world of hurt due to the fact that once I was back in the house I noted that the slide was jamed in place and the damn thing wouldn't have gone off if I would have needed it too. Oh and there would also be the fact that I wouldn't of wanted to explain to my parents why the cops had to come and visit.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

LoneWolf said:


> One weekend I had to come back home from College because my folks where out of town and my little brother had a dance that he didn't want to miss. Go figure I forget my safe keys back at the dorms but didn't think to much of it since I had my gf to keep me company. Well lucky my mom's handgun was still where I put it because as luck has it someone tried to break into the house. Talk about catching you with you jeans down. You would of thought that I was caught by the parents for as fast as I got dressed and had the gun out.
> Dumb peeping tom (at least thats what I belive he was) stayed around long enough for me to make a trip around the house. To find him at the back door trying to work the handle. One look down my barrel though and he was running like there was a track marthon taking place.
> Just glade I didn't have to pull the trigger. That would of been a world of hurt due to the fact that once I was back in the house I noted that the slide was jamed in place and the damn thing wouldn't have gone off if I would have needed it too. Oh and there would also be the fact that I wouldn't of wanted to explain to my parents why the cops had to come and visit.


Funny story :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

BLS86 said:


> I checked, maybe over looked it, but haven't found a thread so far of situations where anyone has ever had to actually use their guns for defensive purposes. I know personally I have loaded a gun as a precaution, but have yet to be put in the situation to defensively aim or fire one. Anyone ever been there?


Hal8000

Click Here for link...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Hal8000
> 
> Click Here for link...


That is an incredible story!


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Snowman, now that its over and done with I can site back and laugh and make fun of it all. I'm just glade it turned out that way, it could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I find it interesting that I answered this exact same question earlier today at another forum. This, for the most part, was my reply...

In 1980 I was pulling a small trailer from New Orleans to Philadelphia (I was in the navy and was traveling from one base to another), and had to pull off the interstate near Washington, DC due to road construction. I became lost and found myself, after dark, in a bad part of town. I was sitting at a stop light when a car with three kids - rough looking males in their late teens/early 20's - pulled beside me. As I pulled away from the light, the other car paced me for a block or so and I could see the occupants looking at me and talking. At the next light, one of the "boys" yelled out a passenger window and asked what I was doing in DC (he must of noticed the LA tags on my car). Trying not to be confrontational, I said I was just passing thru. He then asked what I had in the trailer and I said personal stuff. At that point, I pulled away from the light and they paced me again, still asking questions. I had rolled up my window by then, but I could hear the kids calling for me to slow down (which I didn't do) and roll my window down (which I also didn't do). As I slowed for another stop light, they pulled beside me again, this time using some bad language and asking why I didn't roll my window down. When I didn't answer, one of the kids opened their cars rear passenger door, got out and began to walk towards my car with a beer bottle in his hand.

There was no way I could outrun these guys in my car and I had no idea where I was, having never been to DC before. I owned a Colt 1911 Combat Commander at the time and it was in my cars glove compartment. I removed it when I saw the kid walking towards my car and as he got close enough to see me, I placed the gun (still in hand) on the dash above the steering wheel. As soon as he saw it, he tossed the bottle and walked QUICKLY to his car. A few moments later the car peeled out, ran the stop light and I never saw it again.

I don't know if the kids where trying to scare me, wanted to rob me or had something even more serious in mind, but just the sight of my 1911 was enough to make them decide it was best to quit following me and head for parts unknown. If I hadn't had that 1911 with me, who knows what may have happened that night in DC... maybe nothing or just maybe, I might not be here today to tell this story.

While I never fired a shot or even pointed it at anyone, to this day I firmly believe that Colt prevented something bad from happening to me that night. It's also why there is always a weapon with me in my vehicle. In fact, there is one in my vehicle whether I carry another pistol or not. It's part of my "safety" equipment, just like the spare tire and the cell phone that are also with me if my car leaves my garage with me in it.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

But you're safe in DC because guns are illegal. That should be the safest palce in America...?


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> But you're safe in DC because guns are illegal. That should be the safest palce in America...?


As safe as Great Britain, where guns are only carried by higher Police Officers and Criminals? :mrgreen:

I would never consider any place as safe, even if I did check it. There are too many things, a human could miss out, and you never know.

Reaper


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> But you're safe in DC because guns are illegal. That should be the safest palce in America...?


I really hope you were being sarcastic.


----------

